# Buying an AT Dakota



## jimnm (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi; thinking of buying a 2011 AT Dakota. Any comments or hints on where and what to be wary of?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Autotrails generally are very well made, but as with any secondhand purchase, look for full service history and damp checks. The later 2011 Autotrails (2012 model year) had a 10 year damp warranty, but it needs an annual report to keep it up. Early 2011 only had a 3 year warranty if I remember correctly.

Oh and later 2011 models will be Euro V engines.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Check the gross vehicle weight.
The earlier 2011 models will probably be plated at 4005kgs. Fiat uprated the chassis so the later ones should be plated at 4250kgs, giving you 245kgs more payload.

I had a Mohawk that was registered in May 2011. It was plated at 4250kgs by Fiat and AutoTrail but the V5 showed it as 4005kgs... clearly a registration error.

So, if its important to you, check the weights AND the V5 Registration Document.

Mike


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Charisma said:


> Autotrails generally are very well made, but as with any secondhand purchase, look for full service history and damp checks. The later 2011 Autotrails (2012 model year) had a 10 year damp warranty
> 
> Oh and later 2011 models will be Euro V engines.


I've got mine for sale right with 10 year warranty plus loads of extras , PM me if your interested


----------



## jimnm (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replies. Missed the AT we were looking at and have gone for new Bolero. Off in it tomorrow 😃


----------



## jimnm (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replies. Missed the AT we were looking at and have gone for new Bolero. Off in it tomorrow 😃


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

jimnm said:


> Thanks everyone for replies. Missed the AT we were looking at and have gone for new Bolero. Off in it tomorrow 😃


If your interested I'm Selling my 2012 Dakota with the 10 yr warranty,150 bhp euro v engine plus loads and loads of extras


----------

